# Temp for melting old wax



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a wood boiler and I'm trying to melt some old brood wax. I have the wax on a window screen and the wax is very slowly melting into the cake pan at 140f. I have the pan on top of the boiler. I can set my boiler to 200f if needed. What temp should I be shooting for?

Camp


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Beeswax melts at 140-45, it will melt faster at about 165-80. 200 for a max high is fine. Brood comb might have some solids besides wax that will not melt at all. If it starts smoking turn it down.
Sheri


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

one of my favorite things about beeswax...it's so forgiving,


----------



## Camp9 (Feb 7, 2006)

JohnK and Sheri said:


> Beeswax melts at 140-45, it will melt faster at about 165-80. 200 for a max high is fine. Brood comb might have some solids besides wax that will not melt at all. If it starts smoking turn it down.
> Sheri


Thanks Sheri, I got the temp to 180 and it melted just fine. This old comb is 20 to 30 years old, and there seems like a lot of solids left behind. This stuff should of been melted years ago. 

Camp


----------

